# Yeast Storage and Purchase Questions



## Otter (May 12, 2005)

*Yeast...*

I buy yeast by the jar because it is less expensive than buying it by the packet, plus I never find myself out when I need it. Also, I find it easier to store in the refrigerator. I'm coming to the end of a jar (still has 2 months til expiration) and am wondering if the packets might be a better way to go for someone who doesn't bake a whole lot since they would be fresher. (At least, I would investigate to see if I can find a smaller jar). Also, since we are on the subject, do you have a brand preference? Fleishman's and Red Star are the local choices available to me.
OOOPS! Sorry, I thought I was posting this in the baking section.


----------



## PA Baker (May 12, 2005)

Otter, I'll move this down to the bread forum for you.

I don't use yeast a lot so get the packets, but I'll caution you that the packets definitely don't naturally equal fresher.  I've purchased some real duds.  Be sure to always look at the expiration date on them.  I won't get any that have dates within the next six months, just to be on the safe side.  My grocery store sells the same brands that you have available.  For some reason, they have it in the refrigerated dairy section and also on the shelf with flour and such.  I always buy from the refrigerated section.


----------



## Andy M. (May 12, 2005)

I don't use a lot of yeast.  Basically just to make pizza and an occasional loaf of bread.  I use Fleischman's Rapid Rise yeast packets.  They also have an instant yeast.  This product seems to work well for me.  It's easier to use the three packets that come in a strip before the expiration date than a whole jar.  I guess it would be worth a try.  You can always switch back.


----------



## crewsk (May 12, 2005)

Right now I have the packets of Redstar active dry yeast. I keep it in the freezer(don't ask me why because it's just what my mom always did). Sometimes I use Fleischman's, it just depends if the store has one or the other on sale whan I buy it. I don't use a lot of yeast so I just buy the packets.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 13, 2005)

Packets are only fresher if you check the expiration dates. The way I understand it ... the expiration dates are for if the yeast is stored at room temp (about 70-F) ... if you store it in the refridgerator it will last past the expiration date ... and even longer in the freezer. I have read stories that some people claim that SAF-Instant Yeast lasts 5 years or more in the freezer.


----------



## bevkile (May 13, 2005)

I use SAF rapid rise. What I am using from, is 11 years old, stored in the freezer. I have a small jar in my frige, to use from day to day. I store it upside down. It's just as healthy now as it was 11 years ago. 

When I moved from the north to Florida, I couldn't find it here. Still can't. Bought 5 pounds to bring with me. I am now down to my last half pound, and will have to order it from the net.

When I originally bought it, it was stored in refrigeration. I purchased it from a health food store.


----------



## Otter (May 13, 2005)

bevkile said:
			
		

> I use SAF rapid rise. What I am using from, is 11 years old, stored in the freezer. I have a small jar in my fridge, to use from day to day. I store it upside down. It's just as healthy now as it was 11 years ago.
> 
> When I moved from the north to Florida, I couldn't find it here. Still can't. Bought 5 pounds to bring with me. I am now down to my last half pound, and will have to order it from the net.


Now that you mention it, I do remember reading that yeast would last a long time if kept in the freezer. Since I haven't used the last of my jar yet, I should probably keep the jar and split my new yeast purchase with part going in the freezer and part going in the refrigerator. Getting stale isn't a problem for me during the winter, but I don't use as much during the fishing season. Thanks.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 14, 2005)

Also when you buy the yeast check expiration date while you are at the at the store and check the ones stacked behind the first ones if they have restocked the freshest will be behind the ones in front.


----------



## Dove (May 14, 2005)

*When I first bought my breadmaker I found "The Bread Store" they sold bread machines, ground their own cornmeal and sold everything needed to bake bread. They preffered SAF Red Star yeast and said to stor it in the freezer.*
*marge*


----------

